# Programmas / Software >  divu programmu sasjushana kopa

## trakais

Labsvakars.  Lieta ir sekojosja ir c++ ieveidota programma kas gjenere neierobezjota garuma simbolu virknes, un ieraksta tas txt faila, bet problema ir tada, ka sjis kombinacijas ir jadabon kopa ar 3 lielu maila domeniem, respektivi piem 10milj kombinaciju ierakstitam faila, ir japiekabina piem @inbox.lv un ir jaatrod softu ar ko uz sjiem sakabinatajiem mailiem var nosutit zinju. Nepieciesjamiba viena diena vismaz 1milj lietotaju un taa lai neaizd**** trubu(liniju neta). Iesakiet risinajumus ludzu kaa tas kombinacijas sashut kopa ar to domenu un tuli ar ko tos mailus ar nelielu delayu varetu sutit

----------


## marizo

paņemt striķi un nošauties.
kamēr vēl nav atrasts risinājums.  ::   ::

----------


## trakais

spam off un pa temu ludzu

----------


## marizo

spam off un Tev vairs nav problēmas, ko risināt! tik vienkārši, ne?  ::

----------


## dmd

ja man tagad tiks atsūtīts lāms spams, tad es zināšu, kur rakt.   ::  
bet vispār spameri izmanto botnetus

----------


## karloslv

iesaku superspēcīgās programmas bash un mail

bet vispār dzīvē točna pa muti spameriem un visādu sūdu sūtītājiem. tiešām nav nekā jēdzīga, ar ko nodarboties? labāk izliec savus hormonus futbolā.

----------


## dmd

bashu ieteikt kidijam, kurš nevar pieviest samērā elementāras lietas programmā?  :: 
nē nu labi, labi, kas zin, varbūt pats dadomātos, ka ir vērtīgākas lietas, ko darīt. neba ju nu te nopelnīsi milionu spamu sūtot, tur viss tas notiek biki savādāk.

----------

